# Solder snake



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Anyone own a solder snake?

from the long lost app


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

pretty cool tool by knucklehead...I guess I can stop calling the fire dept :laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yup. Picked one up at the last flow expo. I really love it. Works great.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Can someone clue me in? No idea what it does


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

stecar said:


> Can someone clue me in? No idea what it does


heat shield when soldering.


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

I like the idea, seems like a better alternative then "some" of the blankets.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I got mine last year at the flow expo as well...I really like it


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Used to have one that clipped onto my torch head. Handy for sure


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

He must have sold a million at the flow expo last year, I bought one too. It's handy for sure. One year old and holding up well


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

By the title I was thinking solder with a twist at the end for snaking a tub drain or something. That does look handy. Marking flags can be turned into nice little snakes.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Does it work with ProPress............


----------

